# Who am I? One easy, one not...



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)




----------



## weelad (Jul 25, 2006)

you are a snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

ammodytes #1 horned viper i think and it looks kinda like a south american rattler #2 don't know what kind. am i close?


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

HABU said:


> ammodytes #1 horned viper i think and it looks kinda like a south american rattler #2 don't know what kind. am i close?


Nope on #1

#2 is a rattler but that's like calling it a snake...


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

cascabel(sp) crotalus durrissus ?
cerastes cerastes? i give up. haha!


final answer:lol2:


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Sleep on it mate :Na_Na_Na_Na: The first one people should be able to get....since It's in my video collecton...The rattler..is a not so common small species with a special trait....

Better luck tomorrow


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

I have no clue but they're beautiful nevertheless


----------



## weeminx (Oct 28, 2006)

fields horned viper?
speckled rattler?


----------



## Daredevil (Jul 10, 2007)

Dont have a clue but does the winner win the rattler???:no1:


----------



## Fangio (Jun 2, 2007)

1.Sidewinder
2.Dusky pigmy rattlesnake

.....how'd I do?


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

erm its snake and a snake


----------



## shiva&kaa123 (Jul 20, 2007)

Not sure on first but would have said pygmy rattler for second...
Ben


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

weeminx said:


> fields horned viper?
> speckled rattler?


 
Half right mate....A fields Horned Viper, Pseudocerastes fieldi

Keep trying on the Rattler...

Cheers!

Al


----------



## serpentkid100 (Mar 7, 2006)

could it be Sistrurus miliarius
western pygmy rattlesnake


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

No Sorry


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

C.intermedius?


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

black tailed rattler?


----------



## powderpuff_girl (Mar 5, 2007)

weelad said:


> you are a snake :Na_Na_Na_Na:


damn u beat me to it


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

All WRONG :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## SiUK (Feb 15, 2007)

a sub species of crostalus virridis, its patternin looks like it but the normal crostalus virridis is browner.


----------



## Viperkeeper (Aug 23, 2007)

Oh well.... I'll cough it up..... Sorry, I thought you would see that it was NOT from North America. We have nothing native that looks like that little cutie. It (most) look like a Crotalus durissus vegrandis

Venezuelan Guarico Rattlesnake, *Crotalus* durissus *pifanorum*


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

its a venezuelan guarico rattlesnake jeeze you guys comon i knew that all along! :lol2:


----------

